# Outdoor, Non-Slip Tile



## CraigFL

Is there a reason I can't find this easily?  It seems that searching on this at tile makers and distributors doen't come up with matches. If you look in the fine print of some tile specifications, it will say it's suitable for outdoor use but that's about it. I would like a tile that has a prominent, non-smmoth, textured surface that won't be very slippery when it's wet. I have an outdoor, front entry way that seems to get condensation when the weather changes a bit and right now becomes a skating rink...


----------



## inspectorD

A skating rink outside...in Florida?
You should be rich!!!
Looks like you need to get aquainted with the local tile store.
We don't use tile outdoors up here because it just will not last outdoors. In your area this may be a common issue and talking to the locals will help.
Sorry Craig but every once and a while you may need to get out.Hehe...


----------



## phreaq

I was watching HGTV the other day, and they were putting tiles outside. The homeowner inquired about slippage, and the host talked about two key things.

1. The tile they were looking at had some sort of gritty surface that they could feel when they ran their hand over it (my TV did not allow me to feel it myself )

2. The host mentioned they were going to use smaller tiles than normal, with a wider grout than normal. This way, more grout was exposed, which is what they were hoping would provide more grip.

So it may be a matter of the tile _and_ the installation of it.


----------



## Dave Gobis

There is tile under ice and snow all over WI were I live and other Northern tier states. Plenty of them over a 100 years old in downtown areas. It is a matter of proper selection and installation. 

For slip resistance the tile term used is abrasive or something with a high COF. Static Coefficient of Friction (or SCOF) is a test for tile to be used on a walking surface and is tested by dragging a 50 lb. weighted sled over the surface of the tile and measuring the force required to just start the sled moving. A Neolite test pad is used as a standard friction surface. The SCOF is determined by dividing the force required to just start moving the weight by the 50-lb. test weight. For example, if 25 lbs. of force is required to just start the sled moving, then 25/50 is 0.5 and the SCOF is 0.5. The guideline that is generally accepted in the U.S. is that the SCOF should be at least 0.6 on a flat, dry surface. The higher the number, the greater the resistance. Nearly all manufactures have these numbers available.


----------



## ToolGuy

Just my nickel's worth, but have you checked for tile suitable for around a pool? I don't know if there's a specific type that's used, but I do know lot's of swimming pools have tile around them, so must be somewhat slip resistant.

Also, look into commercial tile. Plenty of shopping centers and such have tile entryways which, at least for liablitiy purposes, should provide some sort of traction. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## jimmy50

I Know just what you need ! I have been looking around my self to find out what I can do to fix my slippery tile in my garage floor. I just bought some stuff called Johnny Grip it's only been about a week, but so far I love it.
I know before I fixed the tile my wife slipped and almost broke her hip. 
As dangerous as the world is today thats the last thing we need is people getting hurt from wet tile.
This is the site it got it from www.slipperytile.com


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Does it have to be ceramic tile?

The Johnsonite Company is (so far as I know), the largest manufacturer of synthetic rubber flooring in North America and probably the whole world.  They make all kinds of both conventional and specialty rubber flooring (such as oil resistant flooring, non-slip, anti-static, shock absorbing, cut and puncture resistant, etc.).

Johnsonite makes a synthetic rubber floor tile called "Safe-T-Stride" specifically for areas where the floors can often be wet, such as in meat rendering plants or around swimming pools.  They also make a sheet vinyl type material called "Safe-T Sheet" that comes with optional aluminum granules embedded in it (like raisins in raisin bread) that provide a highly non-slip surface to walk on.






Close-up of Safe-T-Stride synthetic rubber floor tiles.





Safe-T-Stride synthetic rubber floor tiles installed around an indoor pool.

    In the picture above, the rubber flooring looks like hard plastic, but in reality it resembles car tire rubber more than anything else (except in colour).  I have Johnsonite synthetic rubber stair treads in both the front and back stairwells of my building.  I've found it to be a super durable material.  You can put a lit cigarette out on it without harming it.  If you do that, you will end up with a black mark on the rubber, but that mark can be easily removed with a bit of paint thinner.  You cannot damage this flooring unintentionally.  You can only damage it intentionally with a torch or razor.  I don't know of any chemical that will harm it.

If you're interested in using synthetic rubber flooring instead of ceramic tiles, you can contact Johnsonite at 1-800-899-8916.


----------



## spec_j

ToolGuy said:


> Just my nickel's worth, but have you checked for tile suitable for around a pool? I don't know if there's a specific type that's used, but I do know lot's of swimming pools have tile around them, so must be somewhat slip resistant.


+1 on this one. A friend did this on his porch and it looks great. His kids have no worries when going from the pool to the porch and back with soaked clothes and wet feet.


----------

